

A novel and beautiful new solar PV design promises 8¢ per kWh - jpxxx
http://cleantechnica.com/2013/01/24/v3solar-spin-cell-cones-cheap-solar/

======
lutusp
The good news: as described, this method concentrates the solar energy using a
series of lenses, increasing the efficiency of each cell.

The bad news: this means the panel needs to be pointed at the sun at all
times. It can't be a passive panel bolted to a rooftop, it has to constantly
track the sun.

And no, this is not remotely a new idea -- it's been evaluated, and the
difficulty of tracking the sun is why it's not used more often.

> A novel ...

It is not novel. It is an old idea.

~~~
jpxxx
No? Unless I'm utterly missing something, the thrust of this design is that it
doesn't require tracking at all.

Rather, it doesn't require tracking -and- it's a concentrating design.

